# walking two dogs at once and a behavioural question



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the 2 dog world

Here,s a thread with some ideas. The one I got you can also attach neck lead to each other. Now you can try Ski-joring, now that you have 2 dogs.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-discussion/85744-anyone-have-one-these.html


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i bought one thinking that the girl would correct each other. funny story - it turns out the if they are both sniffing the same tree and if call them to keep walking... they will each run on either side of you. they clothesline pinned from behind. luckily there was some snow that cushioned my fall. :doh::curtain:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, It happened to me. Involved a Squirrel, small tree, me shaking small tree, squirrel jumping to another tree, then my knee being close lined. Learned my lesson.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

it's sad, but I dislike walking my lab & golden together (due to their individual peculararities). My best success is having golden next to me on shorter leash & lab walks a bit ahead on longer leash (both in same wrist/hand)


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have found this too. When walking two dogs together one walks nicely, the other will 'take advantage' of the situation. My solution is to a: not walk them together all the time, b: spend some time reinforcing the 'basics' with both dogs but moreso with the one who 'acts up' most often on the 'two dog' walk and it has helped. It is a different scenario for them and it takes a bit of time for them to learn that your expectations are the same whether they walk 'solo' or together. It also takes some time for you to become confident and comfortable walking two dogs -different for you too -so your girl could be getting 'vibes' from you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMO...Its worth taking the time to train them to walk in at your side together. Even if it means starting at the beginning...
For some dogs...being out front is like giving them the signal that they are on duty to notice all things and alert the rest of the group following behind them...

I used to have a dog that when I would open the back gate and release her to go through she would burst through and parade the yard looking for anything amiss...often accompanied by barking at nothing... at a suggestion I got here.... I started walking through first and taking a look around then releasing them to go through...it stopped...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! I give each dog a solo walk on weekends but would really like to walk both dogs together. The girls walk perfectly by themselves but when they are together its like they think its play time and forget all rules. I feel like I fight with them on walks instead of enjoying the time with them. On some walks we will practice sit, stays and downs on the walks and both girls do great. The only issue is the actual walking part. I do lack confidence walking both of them and maybe that Chloe is picking up on and lashing out on the walk… Im going to stick with it and hopefully we can get to a point where I am comfortable walking both dogs in a crowded area. That’s my goal. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm certainly not an expert, but I have to walk my two together because of time issues. Typically, I allow them to "go on" and that means walk in front of me without pulling (not that its perfect). They also know "get close" which means they both come right next to my left side. I'm still workig on this with treats, but its working well. We use that for when we are in a crowd, in a building or when there's a loose dog, etc. 

I stay vigilant when I walk them both and don't do anything but evaluate what's coming up, where's the cats hiding, squirrels, food or trash on the street, broken glass, etc. When we first walking all the time, they tended to wrap me up in the leash. Since I started using the leash with a swivel hook at the junture and stopped them and had them get back on the "right" side every time they did, its a lot better now. 

In fact, its not walking the two I mind any more, its the 5 am walk every morning and the 5 - 6pm walk every evening rain, shine, fog, tired, rushed, etc. But the dogs - they're the good part of it!


----------

